# Vote GREENCAPT for Pirate for a Day at Disney!



## GreenCapt

Vote ME for Pirate for a Day at Disney!

Hello friends and family!

Here's the long and short of it. If you want to cut to the chase just read the short... if you'd like more background then read the long:

The Short-

I'm a national finalist in a contest to win a trip to Disneyland in California and be a honorary Pirate of the Caribbean for a day.
I'd be thrilled if you would vote for my video entry. Voting is open from March 6th until March 30th.

Just go to the following site and click on the 'This One Gets My Vote' link: 
http://www.careerbuilder.com/disneydreamjobs/dream-job-applicant.asp?jtid=1&ytid=IQqeOg67-9I

If you have any trouble with the link just look for the video marked 'GreenCapt'.

And please forward this to anyone you know who might take a few seconds to do the same. Thanks in advance!

The Long-

This contest is sponsored by Disney and Careerbuilder.Com and is part of Disney's 2007 promotion 'Year of a Million Dreams'. The contest works thusly- within the past couple of months contestants had to submit a 45 second or less video explaining why they should be considered for one of five Disney 'dream jobs'. The honorary jobs included Haunted Mansion butler or maid, Jungle Cruise skipper, Pirate, Parade Performer and Princess-In-Waiting. The videos had to follow certain guidelines of course and were judged by Disney and CareerBuilder. Twenty finalists were selected for each category and of the twenty the TOP FIVE vote-getters will win trips for four people for four days to Disneyland. The winners also spend a day 'working' at Disney as the part they auditioned for.

So this means I have a 1 in 4 chance of winning the trip. Pretty sweet odds as I see it!

I submitted two videos in the initial round of competition- one for the Haunted Mansion job and one for Pirate. The Haunted Mansion one didn't place but a combination of ferrets and braces put the Pirate video into the finalist round! I probably should have entered the Princess-in-Waiting category too but I just couldn't find enough pixie dust.  Just kidding.

I hope you enjoy my short video and really do hope you'll give me a vote. Many of the finalists in the other categories are a lot of fun too, so after you vote for me you might want to check some of those out as well.

If you have any questions please feel free to message me! I'll probably post a reminder close to the end of the voting period.

Thanks again! Arrrrr........!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Arrrr...
hahahahaha
You made me laugh!
You got my vote GC!
Good Luck


----------



## GreenCapt

Thanks Wyatt! I appreciate it!


----------



## slightlymad

Got mine see ya on the other side.


----------



## Ghostess

Ya got mine, my fellow Floridian!


----------



## Hauntiholik

I loved the video! You have my vote too.


----------



## GreenCapt

Thanks everybody!

Still having your party this year Ghostess?


----------



## slimy

I voted for the ferret/parrot. Too funny.


----------



## GreenCapt

slimy said:


> I voted for the ferret/parrot. Too funny.


Arrr.... I be thankin' ye then!:xbones:


----------



## HalloweenRick

You got my vote!


----------



## GreenCapt

HalloweenRick said:


> You got my vote!


Much obliged HRick!


----------



## Front Yard Fright

i voted for ya!
good video!
good luck!
.


----------



## Fangs

Arrr....... cough cough,,, ok... Love it!!!! I had to watch 3 - 4 more times. 
Ye got my vote GreenCapt.!!!!! 
BTW---How are ye? Haven't seen ye since the 2006 Tombstone Contest. :> Hope all is great for ye!


----------



## Lilly

Aye matey, me votes ye get.
actually pretty good pirate voice there
the parrot oops ferret was funny


----------



## Hellrazor

you got my vote too! WOW that was funny! Yours is way better then the rest of the competition. I hope you win for sure! Good Luck. Your Ferret is so super cute!


----------



## GreenCapt

Hellrazor said:


> you got my vote too! WOW that was funny! Yours is way better then the rest of the competition. I hope you win for sure! Good Luck. Your Ferret is so super cute!




Thanks so much Hellrazor and Lilly!

Glad to be back DFBL... its been a busy year!

Arrrrrr... :xbones:


----------



## halloweengoddessrn

Got my vote too! Good luck!


----------



## GreenCapt

halloweengoddessrn said:


> Got my vote too! Good luck!


Thanks HGRN! :xbones:


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Got my vote! 

You may have some competition with the Mom who does Cap'n Jack.


----------



## scareme

Got my vote too. I'd hate to be a judge. I'd have to give several people jobs. Maybe they'll do that in the end.


----------



## GreenCapt

scareme said:


> Got my vote too. I'd hate to be a judge. I'd have to give several people jobs. Maybe they'll do that in the end.


Actually they are doing that!

There'll be 5 winners in EACH category! 

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## GreenCapt

Cool! My local paper did a little piece on me and the contest:
http://staugustine.com/stories/031807/community_4468906.shtml


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Nice write up. Hopefully inspires more votes, too.


----------



## Spooklights

You got my vote. Loved the ferret-it's so much more original than a parrot.


----------



## GreenCapt

Spooklights said:


> You got my vote. Loved the ferret-it's so much more original than a parrot.


But slightly less easy to keep on yer shoulder! 

Thanks for the vote!

We have a week and a half to go until voting ends!

Arrrrrr:xbones: :xbones: :xbones: :xbones:


----------



## BudMan

Just wanted to let you know, I saw the banner awhile ago and you got my vote.
I figured there wasn't enough time left for me to poke my eye out, cut off my leg AND make a video, so it's all yours-Good Luck!


----------



## GreenCapt

BudMan said:


> Just wanted to let you know, I saw the banner awhile ago and you got my vote.
> I figured there wasn't enough time left for me to poke my eye out, cut off my leg AND make a video, so it's all yours-Good Luck!


Thanks BudMan! But seriously- don't you think some folks around here would have helped you meet those goals? These ARE Halloween people afterall...


----------



## BudMan

But I would STILL have to make the video. Wife says no video camera since the time when.......AARRGG, that's a whole nother story!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Anything to do with your icon? LOL


----------



## GreenCapt

*The final push!*


----------



## BooGirl666

lol that was great!!! you got my vote


----------



## GreenCapt

Thanks babygirl!


----------



## GreenCapt

Well the fat lady hasn't *finished* singing but she is darn close to the end.

The bad news? I'm not a winner. All the five grand prize winners in the pirate category have been notified and I wasn't one of them. There is a minuscule chance that some lazy pirate won't get all the official paperwork in by the deadline and a replacement winner will be chosen... but that's not a hope I'm counting on.

Such is life. Thanks incredibly much for everyone who put up with my spammy posts on the subject and still went out of their way to look at the video and vote. You really are great people!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

WE love our haunters!


----------



## GreenCapt

And we love being haunted!


----------



## Lilly

just checking to see what the outcome was..
Thats too bad, I thought you were a darn good pirate.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

He still is. Other tastes prevailed, that's all.


----------

